# Best girl Mercy



## OldGoldenGirl (Oct 20, 2021)

Even if I only had you for a year you were basically part of the family. As if you were family for a very long time. Our last days spent on the beach side playing with your favorite ball. Our home empty now and our usual routine in the morning will be missed without you. I remember showing you how to turn around even if you were and old 8 year old Goldie you were so smart and very sweet to everyone you met. Kidney Failure caught up quickly and I knew you were telling me it's time. I didn't realize it was going to be so hard. I'm going to miss you Mercy you where my first and best Goldie I had. May we meet again one day.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Mercy. She looks like such a sweet girl in your photos.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope you will find comfort in knowing her year with you was probably the best year of her life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Mercy, she was precious.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

What a beautiful girl...I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss! She was beautiful!💛


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m saddened for your loss. She was a pretty girl


----------

